# FR: être content/heureux/ravi que + mode



## joe_faint

_I am happy that you liked the photos._

I'm having trouble translating this to French. I came up with:

"Je suis content que tu as aimé les photos. […]"

Does that work?


----------



## Johanne

Je suis content que tu aies aimé les photos. […]


----------



## aurette

Je pensais que le subjonctif ne s'utilise pas lorsqu'il s'agit d'une certitude. sauriez-vous m'éclairer la-dessus?  merci


----------



## alaindelon

I think the subjunctive is required here as the speaker is expressing desire/volition.


----------



## aurette

you are right, the subjunctive is required in case of desire/volition. but in this particular case, i would have used l'indicatif, because to me it seems more like a statement than a desire. he says "i am happy you liked the photos" and this implies the fact that the other person has already admitted to liking them. so he is sure the other person liked the photos. it is because of this certainty that i would have used l'indicatif... at least, that's what they taught us in school


----------



## aurette

je viens de revoir les emplois du subjonctif, et vous avez raison, alaindelon et johanne, c'est le subjonctif qu'on utilise ici, parce qu'il s'agit d'une *emotion*. 
mea culpa


----------



## jann

there are lots of subjunctive rules.  and the subjunctive is CORRECT here, but not because of volition. 

one of the cases where you use the subjunctive is to express a personal, emotional reaction:

je suis désolée que tu aies autant souffert.
Il est ravi que son talent soit enfin reconnu.
Je suis content que tu aies aimé les photos.

on pourrait également réécrire la phrase au présent, toujours au subjonctif:
je suis content que tu aimes les photos...

Edit : pardon, aurette, je viens de voire ton deuxième poste...


----------



## KLeM

aurette said:


> you are right, the subjunctive is required in case of desire/volition. but in this particular case, i would have used l'indicatif, because to me it seems more like a statement than a desire. he says "i am happy you liked the photos" and this implies the fact that the other person has already admitted to liking them. so he is sure the other person liked the photos. it is because of this certainty that i would have used l'indicatif... at least, that's what they taught us in school



What you learnt at school is correct, but it's not that simple. 
You also use the subjonctive for feelings : happiness, sorrow, hate, love...

example : 
- je suis désolé que tu ne *sois *pas venu / i'm sorry you didnt come
- je suis triste que tu ne m'*aies *pas appelé / i'm sad you didnt call me
- je suis heureux qu'elle *ait *réussi son examen / i'm glad she passed the exam
- je déteste qu'il *me *mente / i hate it when he lies to me
- j'aime qu'elle me *sourie */ i love it when she smiles to meIt's no more a question of certainty or doubt, but a question of something you feel.
Therefore, the correct translation is : "je suis content que tu *aies *aimé les photos".
For the second part, i'd say : "voici d'autres photos de moi".

Edit : sorry aurette too, i just saw your second post ;-)


----------



## blowe46

*être ravi que*

does that phrase être ravi always use the subjunctive

suppose a friend writes me a letter stating how well she's doing..

should i write

je suis ravi que tu vas bien...

or je suis ravi que tu ailles bien

or is it better to say je suis content que tu vas bien.


----------



## la grive solitaire

Hi blowe46, welcome. 

 je suis ravi(e)/content(e) que tu ailles bien

Here's a link that should help....

Emploi du subjonctif


----------



## xtrasystole

blowe46 said:


> does that phrase _'être ravi *que*'_ always use the subjunctive _* YES*_
> je suis _ravi que_ tu vas bien...
> or je suis _ravi que_ tu ailles bien
> or is it better to say je suis _content que_ tu vas bien.


je suis _content/ravi que_ tu ailles bien


----------



## francofou2

Quelle phrase est grammaticalement correcte?

Je suis content que tout s'est bien passé? 

ou

Je suis content que tout se soit bien passé?

Merci d'avance

francofou2


----------



## itka

francofou2 said:


> Je suis content que tout s'est bien passé?
> Je suis content que tout se soit bien passé?


----------



## Wopsy

Subjunctive, because seen in the light of an emotion (contentement).


----------



## fabgab

Bonjour!

Je viens de lire cette phrase:

"Je suis content que tout va bien à XXX et que XXX soit en forme"

Je me demand pourquoi on utilise le subjonctif pour 'etre en forme' mais pas avec 'tout va bien'?

Merci bien!


----------



## L'alsacienne

Non, "je suis content que tout *aille *bien". Là aussi s'applique la concordance des temps.


----------



## melu85

It looks like a mistake to me.
I'd rather write "Je suis content que tout aille bien"

Bonjour L'alsacienne,
si tu m'autorises une remarque, il ne s'agit pas de concordance des temps ici mais du choix du bon mode. (la concordance des temps c'est choisir le bon temps dans la proposition subordonnée en fonction du temps de la principale)


----------



## L'alsacienne

Salut Melu, en effet, ici il ne s'agit pas de concordance des temps, sorry.


----------



## Pommee

bonjour , une q svp

when Peter said to Rob  "je suis très contente que tu aies trouvé un bon travail "
does that mean rob has already found a job.
or  Peter just expressed the feeling that he hoped Rob to find a good job?


----------



## b1947420

> when Peter said to Rob "je suis très contente que tu aies trouvé un bon travail "
> does that mean rob has already found a job.


In my understanding yes and that Peter is pleased about it.


----------



## Pommee

if that is the truth , can i say "je suis très contente que tu as trouvé un bon travail"


----------



## b1947420

No! "être content que" requires the subjunctive because you are expressing emotion in that you are happy or pleased for the other person.
All in my opinion ofcourse.


----------



## Pommee

yes , I know "être content que" requires the subjunctive, but "Rob has already found his job" so c'est un fait réalisé.


----------



## b1947420

I fear that you are missing the point.
The subjunctive is required because of _the emotion_ being expressed at the other person's good fortune in having found the job.

Wait for a native if you remain unclear.


----------



## mnewcomb71

The subjunctive is required because of the emotion being expressed...native or not, that is what it is...I do have an issue that Peter says "...suis content*e*...".


----------



## MelD

Hi everyone,

I would like to know if you need to follow the verb 'ravir' with the subjunctive? A French friend wrote this sentence:

*je serai ravi qu'on aille prendre un café un jour ensemble

*and I am wondering why he used 'aille'?

Can anyone please explain it to me?

Thanks


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, _être ravi que_ should be followed by the subjunctive.


----------



## Aoyama

But then, I would use a "conditionnel" here "*je serais ravi qu'on aille prendre un café un jour ensemble*" vs "*je serai(s) ravi d'aller prendre un café un jour avec vous*".


----------



## Maître Capello

I agree that the main verb should be in the conditional, mainly because of _un jour_.

That being said, note that the subordinate clause should be in the subjunctive regardless of the tense of the main verb.

_Je *serais* ravi qu'on *aille* prendre un café un jour ensemble_.
_Je *serai* ravi qu'on *aille* prendre un café ensemble_.
_Je *suis* ravi qu'on *aille* prendre un café ensemble_.


----------



## Aoyama

That is true .


----------



## crisbel

Bonjour!
My phrase in French that I'm trying to work with has the relative pronoun 'que' and it is in the past. My question is: should I conjugate the verb 'avoir ' in the subjunctive tense after the word 'que'?
My try: Je suis très heureuse que tu aies visité mon pays. or ' Je suis très heureuse que tu as visité mon pays. 
Thank you for your help


----------



## janpol

On exprime un sentiment donc «Je suis très heureuse que tu aies visité mon pays. "


----------



## OLN

Pour les généralités, lire ceci : http://www.bertrandboutin.ca/Folder_151_Grammaire/C_b_emploi_subj.htm#_INDIGNATION_OU_ÉTONNEMENT 


> Le subjonctif s’emploie   dans la subordonnée si le verbe de la principale exprime le doute,   l’improbabilité, la volonté, le désir, la défense, la nécessité, la   possibilité, l’impossibilité ou un sentiment.


et les nombreux exemples.


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

1) John has received confirmation that his friend is at the concert. John says, "I am delighted that he is at the concert. En français: Je suis ravi qu'il soit au concert.
2) John has received confirmation that his friend will be at the concert. John says, I am delighted that he will be at the concert. En français: Je suis ravi qu'il soit au concert.

I'm wondering if in case 1) one could say, "Je suis ravi qu'il est au concert." and if in case 2) one could say, "Je suis ravi qu'il sera au concert. 
Similarly, this might be, though less demonstratively 1) "Il me plaît qu'il est au concert" and 2) "Il me plaît qu'il sera au concert."

In other words, in these kinds of cases, does the assumed factuality of what is being stated in the subordinate clause obviate the need to use the subjunctive?


----------



## Maître Capello

No, you must use the subjunctive in both cases. To differentiate (1) and (2), I'd say:

1) _Je suis ravi qu'il *soit* au concert._
2) _Je suis ravi qu'il *puisse venir* au concert._


----------



## janpol

> ... qu'il est au concert


Oui, le subjonctif est indispensable ici mais, si tu tiens absolument à « qu'il est au concert », tu peux dire : « je suis ravi d'apprendre qu'il est au concert ».


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

Merci janpol et Maître, 

Maître, au sujet de ton exemple 2) "Je suis ravi qu'il puisse venir" est-ce que je pourrais dire tout simplement "Je suis ravi qu'il vienne au concert"?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, tout à fait. 

_Je suis ravi qu'il vienne au concert._


----------



## geostan

There are numerous cases where the subjunctive is used even when we know that a fact is involved.


----------



## jamesk65

J'étais content qu'il n'y ait personne à proximité, I was happy that no one was close by/near. Is this subjunctive used in speech and is it a higher register than qu'il n'y avait personne à proximité?
[…]


----------



## janpol

La phrase correcte est "J'étais content qu'il n'y eût personne à proximité." mais on emploie généralement le présent du subjonctif là où il faudrait employer l'imparfait du subjonctif : "J'étais content qu'il n'y ait personne à proximité".


----------



## pointvirgule

D'accord avec janpol. […]


----------



## fsm*

Bonjour, j'ai un doute sur la construction de la phrase suivante en français:

I'm happy that there were people there.

Est-ce qu'on dirait en français:

Je suis content qu'il y avait du monde là.
Je suis content qu'il y ait eu du monde là.
Merci à l'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Être content que_ requires the subjunctive. You may not use the indicative.

_Je suis content qu'il y *avait* du monde là-bas._ 
_Je suis content qu'il y *ait eu* du monde là-bas._


----------

